# School while holidaying in the USA



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

My husband and I would to go to the US for 3 to 6 months on a holiday visa from Australia, are we allowed to enrolled our daughter into a public or private school?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

with a J visa and finding a school that would accept her ... and of course you would have to pay the fees ...



public schools difficult 
Private will take the money ..

but is unusual .. 
presuming you have already got the B-2 visa for a 6 month
as they rarely give them to children ..because of missing schooling


----------



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

Hi Davis1,
We are planning on getting an ESTA or a B1.
We were considering cyber schooling but would prefer to send her to a school. So our option is private school? 
Cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ESTA - up to 90 day stay for vacation purposes
B1 - up to 180 day stay for limited business purposes B-1 Temporary Business Visitor | USCIS


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sonia12 said:


> Hi Davis1,
> We are planning on getting an ESTA or a B1.
> We were considering cyber schooling but would prefer to send her to a school. So our option is private school?
> Cheers


a bit more research come up with 

it permissible to enroll in school while in B-1/B-2 status

No, it is not. The regulations, at 8 CFR 214.2(b)(7), specifically prohibit study in the United States while in B-1 or B-2 status

Special Instructions for B-1/B-2 Visitors Who Want to Enroll in School | USCIS


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sonia12 said:


> Hi Davis1,
> We are planning on getting an ESTA or a B1.
> We were considering cyber schooling but would prefer to send her to a school. So our option is private school?
> Cheers


As a US taxpayer I would much prefer it if you were to send your child to a private school and pay for the privilege. 

Why do you think schools paid for by local taxpayers should provide schooling for visitors?


----------



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

Crawford said:


> As a US taxpayer I would much prefer it if you were to send your child to a private school and pay for the privilege.
> 
> Why do you think schools paid for by local taxpayers should provide schooling for visitors?


Crawford, can you please kindly show me where I have asked to get free schooling for my daughter?
Keep your shirt on and your money cos' I for one don't need it, If I did need money for schooling no doubt my American citizen daughter and her US military husband pay enough US taxes between them to cover for 3 months of schooling for my little one.
We use to have an American family that lived in our street, they were on a temporary visa here in Australia, their kids went to a public school and they paid a lot of money for it, I presumed that if schooling in the US was an option for us, we would need to pay regardless of private or public, I know you can do this in Europe as well.

Now to elaborate on my situation - I need to go to the US for a few months to help my daughter with her 2 year old and 2 week old babies while her husband goes away to serve his country, I have a 12 year old daughter that I cannot leave behind for so long but do not wish for her to miss out on so much schooling. And happy to pay for it!!!

Crawford, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.

Thank you everyone else with your positive advise.


----------



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> a bit more research come up with
> 
> it permissible to enroll in school while in B-1/B-2 status
> 
> ...


Very helpful site, thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sonia12 said:


> Crawford, can you please kindly show me where I have asked to get free schooling for my daughter?
> Keep your shirt on and your money cos' I for one don't need it, If I did need money for schooling no doubt my American citizen daughter and her US military husband pay enough US taxes between them to cover for 3 months of schooling for my little one..


No reason to be catty.
He is a US citizen thus he pays US taxes.




Sonia12 said:


> We use to have an American family that lived in our street, they were on a temporary visa here in Australia, their kids went to a public school and they paid a lot of money for it, I presumed that if schooling in the US was an option for us, we would need to pay regardless of private or public, I know you can do this in Europe as well..


How AUS or European countries handle public schooling of non-residents has no bearing on the US. The child needs the appropriate visa. There is always the option of homeschooling.



Sonia12 said:


> Now to elaborate on my situation - I need to go to the US for a few months to help my daughter with her 2 year old and 2 week old babies while her husband goes away to serve his country, I have a 12 year old daughter that I cannot leave behind for so long but do not wish for her to miss out on so much schooling. And happy to pay for it!!!.


This may throw a wrench in your plans. Similar scenarios were refused entry and did not have a school aged child with them.



Sonia12 said:


> Crawford, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all..


Same here


You are basically playing with fire here. It may work or it may not work. Good luck!


----------



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

This may throw a wrench in your plans. Similar scenarios were refused entry and did not have a school aged child with them.

Not quite sure how this would be a problem, we are entering on an esta which allows us a 90 days vacation regardless that we are there to help family, we have a house and jobs to get back to. We have visited the US on many occasions but never for this period of time hence the question about schooling.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sonia12 said:


> This may throw a wrench in your plans. Similar scenarios were refused entry and did not have a school aged child with them.
> 
> Not quite sure how this would be a problem, we are entering on an esta which allows us a 90 days vacation regardless that we are there to help family, we have a house and jobs to get back to. We have visited the US on many occasions but never for this period of time hence the question about schooling.


ESTA does not allow you 90 days vacation. The IO at point of entry can allow you up to 90 days.

Working in a family household as in baby sitting, chores, ... has been interpreted as work in the past. Thus entry was refused. These grandmothers did not have school aged children with them during the school year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are no guarantees, but if you're going in on a visa waiver, you can contact the local school district when you get there to see if they would allow your daughter to "visit" or "sit in" with the class at her level - maybe not full time. Local budgets are pretty tight back in the US, but it's worth asking the question.

I assume you have whatever authorization is required for removing your daughter from school back home for an extended period - and perhaps you could get her school to send her with study material she can work with on her own. The problem is that there is no "American curriculum" and even if there was, it may not resemble the material she'd be covering back at home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Sonia, I'm sorry some Americans are giving you such a hard time, even after you explained that you have the resources to pay and you're willing to pay to put your daughter into a school, public or private.

TwoStep, moderator, is undoubtedly correct about the legal situation. I know only about the de facto situation, which is that several million undocumented, illegal, however you define them, children are happily enrolled in American public schools, and it seems that their status is NOT illegal in the public school systems, whatever their migration status might be. 

I'm not suggesting that for your daughter, just pointing out the difference between what some legalistic posters are saying, and the reality in America. In fact, we're going through somewhat of a crisis here now as tens of thousands of Central American children are making their way across Mexico (now, no one seems to say) to enter the U.S., where they turn themselves into migration police.

President Obama has made it official policy not to deport children under age of 18 brought to the U.S. and is working furiously to legalize them. In fact, it's federal policy to keep illegals in school at least to end of secondary school.

Having brought my children from overseas to an American school (they were American, though) and receiving such a warm welcome, I'd follow Bev's advice. The prevailing opinion seems to be that all children have to be educated, no matter their immigration status.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Be so kind and post the law protecting illegal minors from deportation. Thank you.

OP needs to contact the respective school district. Actually enrollment requirements will be on the web site.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Let's get back to the original poster's question.

As mentioned, a J visa is a possible option. According to the Department of State, with a B visa (or ESTA Visa Waiver Program equivalent) "study" (in general) is not permitted. However, also according to the Department of State, "visiting schools and taking short recreational, non-credit courses" is permitted with a B visa or VWP. Home schooling is also permitted.

So, that's another possible solution, and it leaves a lot of options. Just not enrollment in traditional school settings.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

twostep said:


> Be so kind and post the law protecting illegal minors from deportation. Thank you.
> 
> OP needs to contact the respective school district. Actually enrollment requirements will be on the web site.


Hah, that's the problem. No law. It is Obama administration policy, instituted soon after his reelection.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TwoStep

In fact here is a newspaper link to Obama administration changing its official policy to halt deportation of parents of minor illegal immigrants, on top of earlier policy not to deport minors.

Obama adds to list of illegal immigrants not to deport: Parents - Washington Times


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TwoStep,

Here is quote from that link on OFFICIAL Obama policy not to deport minors who are not legal immigrants, from that same link:

"A year ago, she issued a policy granting tentative legal status to young illegal immigrants brought to the country as children, who call themselves Dreamers. That policy began accepting applications in August 2012 and as of the end of this July had approved legal status for more than 430,000 illegal immigrants."

Obama adds to list of illegal immigrants not to deport: Parents - Washington Times


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Homeschooling for that period might be an ideal option. There is so much you could do to tailor your curriculum around the time in he US. There are also many excellent homeschool groups that provide special classes, activities and support.


----------



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> There are no guarantees, but if you're going in on a visa waiver, you can contact the local school district when you get there to see if they would allow your daughter to "visit" or "sit in" with the class at her level - maybe not full time. Local budgets are pretty tight back in the US, but it's worth asking the question.
> 
> I assume you have whatever authorization is required for removing your daughter from school back home for an extended period - and perhaps you could get her school to send her with study material she can work with on her own. The problem is that there is no "American curriculum" and even if there was, it may not resemble the material she'd be covering back at home.
> Cheers,
> Bev


That's a great idea Bev, don't know why I didn't think of it before. we have gone to the US a couple of years ago for 7 weeks and while on the plan on our way there I realised that her teacher never suggested to give her work while we're away so we decided to get her to do a powerpoint presentation and research the history of all the states and places we visited, she presented to her class when we went back and everyone including her teacher was impressed.

We just had to give the school in writing that we are going to be away for a period of time, I will ask about work for her, technically, she will miss 2 months of school because our school year finishes while we're away.

Many Thanks!!


----------



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

sharbuck said:


> Homeschooling for that period might be an ideal option. There is so much you could do to tailor your curriculum around the time in he US. There are also many excellent homeschool groups that provide special classes, activities and support.


Thanks, I will look into that as another option as well. don't know much about homeschooling but will research.
Cheers.


----------



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Sonia, I'm sorry some Americans are giving you such a hard time, even after you explained that you have the resources to pay and you're willing to pay to put your daughter into a school, public or private.
> 
> TwoStep, moderator, is undoubtedly correct about the legal situation. I know only about the de facto situation, which is that several million undocumented, illegal, however you define them, children are happily enrolled in American public schools, and it seems that their status is NOT illegal in the public school systems, whatever their migration status might be.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind works and advise, much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Sonia12 (May 26, 2013)

twostep said:


> ESTA does not allow you 90 days vacation. The IO at point of entry can allow you up to 90 days.
> 
> Working in a family household as in baby sitting, chores, ... has been interpreted as work in the past. Thus entry was refused. These grandmothers did not have school aged children with them during the school year.


Hi Twostep, Definitely not going as a babysitter/nanny (not working at all) just visiting my family purely holiday. But now that you said that it made me realise how this could be interpreted as working although my daughter would laugh at the idea of charging her lol. Anyway, it has made me think to be careful when explaining the reason for our visit on entry. Thank you.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

If you need any info on homeschooling, just PM me. We home schooled for 6 yrs. you could even use your kids current school work to teach


----------

